#  Krankenpflege >   Unfallopfer über Zustand informieren? >

## Salvador

Eine Verwandte hat einen sehr schweren Autounfall nur knapp und noch nicht wirklich überlebt. Nun erwacht Sie nach etwa 4 Tagen. Mich würde sehr interessieren: Warum wird empfohlen, Unfallopfern beim erwachen oder innerhalb der ersten Tage nicht über ihren Verletzungsstatus zu informieren? Ist das wirklich hilfreich? Wer bestimmt, wann welche Informationen an die Patienten weiter gegeben werden? Nach welchen Regeln? Wer hat diese Regeln wo veröffentlicht? Kann mir jemand ein Lehrbuch nennen, wie am besten "Aufwacher" informiert bzw. verheimlicht werden sollten :Huh?: ?

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Salvador, 
weiß jetzt nicht, ob es in einem Lehrbuch festgehalten wird, welche Informationen zu welchem Zeitpunkt weitergegeben werden sollten, aber ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass man sich Gedanken darüber macht.
Entscheidend mit von Bedeutung für eine Genesung ist auch die innere Einstellung des Patienten. Schlechte Nachrichten sind daher eher nicht Genesungsfördernd. 
So lange der Zustand eines Patienten noch sehr wacklig ist, finde ich das durchaus vertretbar, wenn man primär den Zustand stabilisieren möchte. Auf der dann etwas stabileren Basis, können die Auswirkungen einer schlechten Nachricht besser abgefangen werden. Da natürlich jeder Mensch unterschiedlich ist, wird es da kaum ein Patentrezept geben.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## vollmilch

Diese, oft nicht ganz leichte, Entscheidung treffen die Ärzte der Intensivstation zusammen mit den Angehörigen und ggf. den sonstigen behandelnden Ärzten. Nach einer schweren Verletzung bzw. mehreren Verletzungen (sog. Polytrauma) die ein, evtl. "künstliches", Koma nach sich ziehen, ist es manchmal nicht günstig den Patienten sofort mit dem vollen Ausmass seiner Verletzungen zu konfrontieren. Zum einen ist der Patient u.U. nicht in der Lage das zu verstehen und einzuordnen, zum anderen fördert eine Aussage wie "Guten Morgen, sie waren eine Woche im Koma, ach ja, sie können nie wieder laufen..." nicht unbedingt den Willen die Situation durchzustehen. In der Regel ist das eine Phase der Verwirrung, in der alle Mitarbeiter der Intensivstation und auch die Angehörigen viele Dinge immer und immer wieder erklären müssen. In dieser Situation muss man es einfach langsam angehen um den Patienten nicht zu überfordern. "Time is non-toxic"
Sowas steht wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Lehrbuch, sondern man muss einfach versuchen einzuschätzen, wann man was sagen kann, natürlich ist das nicht immer einfach.

----------


## Biggi

Naja eigentlich finde ich es durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man nicht direkt über alles aufgeklärt wird. Gerade wenn der Zustand noch sehr instabil ist. Das kann sich im schlimmsten Falle negativ auf den Gesamtzustand auswirken, und das möchte man ja sicherlich vermeiden!

----------


## Ingo

Guten Abend! 
Heute spreche ich nur für mich: 
ich möchte unbedingt sofort über Alles mich betreffende informiert werden. Immer und in jeder Lage. Zumindest, wenn ich danach frage! Wie kann ich im Allgemeinen sicherstellen, dass eben nicht eine Gute Seele mich beschützen will und mir Wesentliches verheimlicht, bzw. schön redet? Habe ich keinen Rechtsanspruch auf vollständige und richtige Information, jederzeit? Wie setze ich den durch? 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ingo

----------


## vollmilch

Genau das ist aber in derlei Situationen nicht Deine Entscheidung. So leid es mir tut, aber manchmal muss man den Patienten vor der Wahrheit schützen bis er in der Lage ist sie zu verkraften. Das mag unpopulär sein, aber so mache ich das.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Guten Abend! 
> Heute spreche ich nur für mich: 
> ich möchte unbedingt sofort über Alles mich betreffende informiert werden. Immer und in jeder Lage. Zumindest, wenn ich danach frage! Wie kann ich im Allgemeinen sicherstellen, dass eben nicht eine Gute Seele mich beschützen will und mir Wesentliches verheimlicht, bzw. schön redet? Habe ich keinen Rechtsanspruch auf vollständige und richtige Information, jederzeit? Wie setze ich den durch? 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> Ingo

 
Da kann ich Vollmilch nur zustimmen, ebenso muss man manchmal Patienten auch vor sich selber und vor den Angehörigen schützen! 
Wahrheit ist gut, aber manchmal eben nur in kleinen Dosen verträglich

----------


## Ingo

Guten Morgen! 
Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte weder Dich noch Deine Entscheidungen kritisieren. Ich möchte aber mit Nachdruck festhalten, was ich für mich wünsche. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass es mir weniger ausmacht, ohne Niere leben zu müssen, bloß weil mir das erst mit Verzögerung mitgeteilt wird. Mich stört vor allem, das Entscheiden Über-meinen-Kopf-weg, das quasi Entmündigt-sein, das Zum-Ding-werden. Warum darf ich nicht auswählen zwischen "sagt es mir bitte nicht" oder eben "sagt es mir bitte gleich" 
Bitte nicht vergessen: ich spreche nur für mich! 
Es wird sich aus dieser Diskussion nie ein richtiger oder ein falscher Standpunkt ergeben. Beide Ansichten haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Warum aber darf ich nicht einfach nur für mich verbindlich festlegen, was ich persönlich gerne hätte? 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ingo

----------


## vollmilch

> Guten Morgen! 
> Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte weder Dich noch Deine Entscheidungen kritisieren. Ich möchte aber mit Nachdruck festhalten, was ich für mich wünsche. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass es mir weniger ausmacht, ohne Niere leben zu müssen, bloß weil mir das erst mit Verzögerung mitgeteilt wird. Mich stört vor allem, das Entscheiden Über-meinen-Kopf-weg, das quasi Entmündigt-sein, das Zum-Ding-werden. Warum darf ich nicht auswählen zwischen "sagt es mir bitte nicht" oder eben "sagt es mir bitte gleich" 
> Bitte nicht vergessen: ich spreche nur für mich! 
> Es wird sich aus dieser Diskussion nie ein richtiger oder ein falscher Standpunkt ergeben. Beide Ansichten haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Warum aber darf ich nicht einfach nur für mich verbindlich festlegen, was ich persönlich gerne hätte? 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> Ingo

 Wir reden hier von Intensivmedizin und noch dazu von der Akutphase, nicht von einer geplanten, überschaubaren Behandlung. Am Beginn einer Intensivbehandlung nach einer schweren Schädigung ist meist unklar wohin de Reise geht und es ist einfach nicht der richtige Augenblick um demPatienten die Situation schwieriger zu machen als sie ohnehin schon ist. Als Beispiel kann ich hier einen Mann anführen der nach einem schweren Verkehrsunfall auf unserer Intensivstation lag. Dem haben wir auch erst nach mehreren Tagen gesagt, dass seine Frau und sein Sohn bei dem Unfall ums Leben gekommen sind. Direkt nach dem Aufwecken wäre das extrem kontraproduktiv gewesen...

----------

